# Regan from The Exorcist



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Blue dress, frizzed hair and it's all about the makeup. Get the latex skin and just make your skin look messed up. Paint your face a grayish color, have cuts on your face with some blood. Also have black around your eyes, make it look like you haven't slept in a really long time. I think the makeup will make the costume for you. This is a costume I've wanted to do for some time, so you have to let me know how it turns out and what you end up doing.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks for the great ideas! I ran out to Halloween USA and bought some latex "scratches" - never used them before, so we shall see how they turn out. I did a flannel night gown instead of the blue dress which I will lightly smear with blood...or maybe green "vomit"????
I have the white out contact lenses and you are so right about the make up- it's all about the make up! I can't wait to play around and make myself look horrifying. I will post some pics after the weekend. Thanks again! 

"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't wait to see pics. 

I also have the latex cuts to use for Saturday night, I've never used them before either. I'm guessing they will either stay on really well with the Spirit gum to the point of not coming off, or they'll fall off. Let me know how yours turn out.

Mrs. Myers
Purely and simply evil


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

YES, Don't forget the green pea soup slobbered all over your front. And use some latex and toilet paper (just mush it all together) and dab some of it on your lips to make them look all peely. Then go over them with base liquid makeup (applied with a makeup sponge) and don't forget to powder them (maybe with a bit of corn starch???) I'll never forget her face when she was all bound up in her bedroom. Can you talk in tongues???? or backwards???? It would be kind of cool to record that and play it once in awhile. Can you crawl backward down some stairs with your head all twisted around???? If you want people to think you have lost your mind, that would do it!!!!! LOLOLOLOL

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

And dont forget to put your clothes on facing backward,when you turn your head to the side,people wont know thier on backwards,and will look freaky when you look at them, over what will look like your back.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

Ha ha ha! You guys have me cracking up with your awesome suggestions. Thank you. My friends and family keep telling me to use real pea soup or oatmeal on my night gown, but I wouldn't be able to stand the smell all night. What kind of stuff could I use? I thought of using mixing paint (pea green) and very watered down plaster or is that just crazy?

"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------



## goregirl (Oct 23, 2004)

How about mixing peanut butter and food coloring....The smell won't be so back as Pea Soup[xx(]


----------

